# Great blades at a great price



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I have a WoodRiver plane and am satisfied with it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great tip man! I caught this on your last plane project. Although I'm not crazy about the square hock chip breaker. I want to build another plane but I might go with the LN chip breaker. Looks a little better. To bad WR doesn't. Make a a chip breaker to.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder if these are considered O2 steel or what?


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

T 10 water hardening steel. Great blades. I have a selection. Better when matched up to the thick chipbreakers. They fit older Stanley planes with little or no adjustmant and turn them into proper tools.


----------

